# 3-2-1 cake



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

When my grandchildren were little I always had some 3-2-1 cake mix ready so they could make their own cake. What it is is you take 1 box of angle food cake mix, it has to be angle food, 1 box of another cake mix, strawberry, chocolate, spice etc . Mix all together. Take 3 tablespoons cake mix, 2 tbsp water and cook in microwave for 1 minute. I mixed some up and am going to store it for my long term storage because having something sweet to eat will be a much needed treat and I am going to experiment cooking it over my campfire and see how it turns out when it isn't -12 like it is today. I have oxygen absorbers in it. Do you think it will work if we don't have microwave anymore? It makes a mug.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Is that like the "Betty Crocker Mug Treats"?

I was given a box of those a while back and just tried one the other night. Pretty tasty for a quick sweet tooth fix.

Not sure about over a campfire.

No guts, no glory though.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I have the Duncan Hines 'Mug Cake' version but at 410 calories a piece I have to go real easy on them, ...I'm trying to drop a few (dozen) pounds. The little packets are easy to store and the realistic shelf life is probably 20 years.

Megamom's homemade mug cake mix would cost a fraction of the pre-mixed kind and offers a lot more options. I don't see why it wouldn't work just fine in a tin cup over some well placed coals in a campfire.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

With my grandchildren I put fresh fruit on top and some whipped cream, it really was tasty and since I am on weight watchers it is only 2 points which means not to many calories to worry about, as long as you just eat a mug and not several. My youngest granddaughter really loved having her friends over and making them a cake for a treat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> With my grandchildren I put fresh fruit on top and some whipped cream, it really was tasty and since I am on weight watchers it is only 2 points which means not to many calories to worry about, as long as you just eat a mug and not several. My youngest granddaughter really loved having her friends over and making them a cake for a treat.


Sounds like a good plan. We have bought the chocolate mug cakes and made a few from scratch using raw ingredients. No complaints other than washing the mug can be tedious. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/241038/microwave-chocolate-mug-cake/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who doesn't like cake? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good question. Commie liberal tofu eating hairy legged save the whales and kill the babies Trump Hating hippy chicks is the only ones I can think of right now. Its nice to have new topics to discuss around here. Thanks.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Who doesn't like cake? :tango_face_grin:


Marie Antoinette..... but you see where that got her.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> When my grandchildren were little I always had some 3-2-1 cake mix ready so they could make their own cake. What it is is you take 1 box of angle food cake mix, it has to be angle food, 1 box of another cake mix, strawberry, chocolate, spice etc . Mix all together. Take 3 tablespoons cake mix, 2 tbsp water and cook in microwave for 1 minute. I mixed some up and am going to store it for my long term storage because having something sweet to eat will be a much needed treat and I am going to experiment cooking it over my campfire and see how it turns out when it isn't -12 like it is today. I have oxygen absorbers in it. Do you think it will work if we don't have microwave anymore? It makes a mug.


Sounds pretty good. I don't see why the mix wouldn't last and cook over a campfire or stove.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> When my grandchildren were little I always had some 3-2-1 cake mix ready so they could make their own cake. What it is is you take 1 box of angle food cake mix, it has to be angle food, 1 box of another cake mix, strawberry, chocolate, spice etc . Mix all together. Take 3 tablespoons cake mix, 2 tbsp water and cook in microwave for 1 minute. I mixed some up and am going to store it for my long term storage because having something sweet to eat will be a much needed treat and I am going to experiment cooking it over my campfire and see how it turns out when it isn't -12 like it is today. I have oxygen absorbers in it. Do you think it will work if we don't have microwave anymore? It makes a mug.


Sounds like it would work for anything, from cake, to waffle mix, even funnel cake mix. I will try it with my super adventerous 12 year old girl.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We've done a peach cobbler recipe using boxed cake mix, canned peaches and butter. We made it in a dutch oven over the fire.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We call those dump cakes around here. In fact my wife won a ribbon at a bbq contest making one once Think hers was cherry pineapple. Boy Scouts can take them to heights unknown. Pineapple upside down cakes do well in dutch ovens too. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/277008/cherry-dump-cake/


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Most baking mixes don't last well long term even with O2A.


----------

